# Comet doesn't like treats?



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

My hubby bought a clicker so we can start training Comet, but he doesn't seem to like any treats we give him!

We tried giving him millet and he isn't interested in that. We have also tried giving him different fruits and veggies and he doesn't seem to like those either! He loves his Zupreem fruity pellets and regular cockatiel seed mix, though. Would those things be ok to train with, even though he eats them on a regular basis?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Does he actually not like the treats you're offering, or is he just unaccustomed to taking them from you? If it's (1) you'll need to find something that he's willing to work for, even if it's the same thing he has in the cage all the time. If it's (2) you just need to take a little extra time to get him used to receiving treats from you. Hang a piece of millet spray in the cage, and if it gets eaten you'll know that he likes it.


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried hanging millet in his cage and he didn't touch it. The same with the veggies and fruits.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Well then maybe he really doesn't like them. If you keep the millet spray hanging in the cage it's likely that he'll eventually start liking it. If you offer vegetables sometimes too he might try them one day. It's OK to give up on the fruit, most cockatiels don't like it.


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok I will try that. Thank you!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Where do you hang the millet? I find that when I introduce it to a new bird, I make sure and place it next to their food dish and they will eventually peck at it and realize it is yummy! Try Cheerios too. Put a few in his food bowl and see if he nibbles on them. If he does, then try one from your hand. You could just have.. a very set in his ways eater.


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

I just hung it in a corner of his cage. I didn't think about hanging it near food. I will try that! Thanks


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks again for your tips! We hung the millet near the food bowl and Comet started nibbling on it...and hasn't stopped! Haha. Also, we bought a coconut granola bar for cockatiels and discovered that Comet LOVES coconut! So yay! Thank you for the help.


----------

